# Laundromat classification



## jar546 (May 29, 2013)

Since when is a laundromat an M occupancy?


----------



## Frank (May 29, 2013)

They sell soap snacks etc?

I would let it go as a B or an M  it is not listed as either.  M more closely gives the occupant load.


----------



## fatboy (May 29, 2013)

I would go with the B;

"Dry cleaning and laundries: pick-up and delivery stations and self-service."

And I think the 100 gross/occupant would be OK, given the footprints of the machines.

I don't think M is a correct fit.


----------



## jar546 (May 29, 2013)

Yes, I already rejected M.  No way does that fit.

Since a bar restaurant sells candy at the checkout/hostess station, is that an M too?


----------



## cda (May 29, 2013)

Who says it is a M???

Have seen bar/ laundromat !!! Together


----------



## jar546 (May 29, 2013)

The unlicensed draftsman who submitted the prints said it is an M, that's who.  We have to send him a plan review letter via mail only because he does not have email or a fax.  Some people just need to.....................................


----------



## fatboy (May 29, 2013)

"Some people just need to....................................."

Retire? Quit?


----------



## jar546 (May 29, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> "Some people just need to....................................."Retire? Quit?


At this point, either one works just fine.


----------



## north star (May 29, 2013)

*= + =*



> *"Some people just need to....................................."*


*The water in this Topic Pool looks fine, ...think I`ll jump in !*
*Let's see, ..."grow up", ...shut up", ..."become current** on*
*the codes & standards", ..."learn to use current technology",
..."find another choice of employment, because you obviously
do not understand what you are designing, ..."pay up for
being unknowledgeable about your own area of employment",
..."move in to the 21st century and communicate with others*
*in a timely fashion" and on and on and on.*

*Oh, and the Occ. Group classification... see Section 304.
- Business Group B: "Business Group B occupancy includes,
among others, the use of a building or structure, or a portion
thereof, for office, professional or service-type transactions,
including storage of records and accounts.......Business
occupancies shall include, but not be limited to, the following:
Airport traffic control towers
Animal hospitals, kennels and pounds
Banks
Barber and beauty shops
Car wash
Civic administration
Clinic—outpatient
Dry cleaning and laundries: pick-up and delivery
stations and self-service
Educational occupancies for students above the 12th grade
Electronic data processing
Laboratories: testing and research
Motor vehicle showrooms
Post offices
Print shops
Professional services (architects, attorneys, dentists, physicians,
engineers, etc.)
Radio and television stations
Telephone exchanges
Training and skill development not within a school or academic*
*program*

*Marco... ?*

*= + =*


----------



## jar546 (May 29, 2013)

You guys are the best.


----------



## fatboy (May 29, 2013)

This forum is, thanks again for having the stones to undertake the effort...........


----------



## Architect1281 (May 30, 2013)

In order to be and M use a load of wash and dry would cost in the neighborhood of 7 to $8,000.00 and you would get to try the machines before you took them home.   "Sam's Club Appliance and Laondromat"


----------



## kilitact (May 30, 2013)

If the laundromat is accessory to an M occupancy, the building would be classified has an M occupancy.


----------

